# Авиация > До 1945 >  И-16 41 по типам

## Anonymous

Собственно сабж.Если у кого данные кол-ва и-16 по типам и моторам на вооружении ВВС РККА на 22 июня

С Уважением ,Макс

----------


## Бомбер

> Если у кого данные кол-ва и-16 по типам и моторам на вооружении ВВС РККА на 22 июня


Маслов в своей книге по И-16 дает разбивку по военным округам. Разбивки по типам мне не встречалось...

----------

